# 2017 Drive: Marine Toys For Tots



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It all started On December 19, 2014 when *a simple question* about finding a way to turn points into toys for children resulted in contractors coming together in a mad dash to make a difference. That Christmas our community came together to donate $1,500 for the kids through *Marine Toys For Tots*!

In 2016 we were able to do even more, along with our sister sites.

*DIYChatroom*: 204,617 points
*ContractorTalk*: 191,692 points
*ElectricianTalk*: 153,634 points
*PaintTalk*: 45,090 points

Those points added up to a final donation in 2016 of:
*5,950.33*

This year, once again, ContractorTalk, ElectricianTalk, PaintTalk, and DIYChatroom will be joining together to make a difference for the kids. *Hope* currently has 18,645 rewards points.

If you would like to donate your reward points to *Hope* for the Marine Toys For Tots program, simply click on the Rewards tab in the navigation bar at the top of the site and then select the "donate" link. For the username, enter: Hope

2000 points = $20

*What is our goal for this year?*

*Robie*, once again, if you could reach out to your contact to get information regarding the deadline for this year, that would be great!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Frequently Asked Questions:*

*What is Toys For Tots*
"Toys for Tots is a program run by the United States Marine Corps Reserve which distributes toys to children whose parents cannot afford to buy them gifts for Christmas. The program was founded in 1947 by reservist Major Bill Hendricks."

*How do I get points?*
Points are awarded when you post to the community on the full site. Unfortunately we are unable to earn points from the apps. You can read more about the points if you click on "rewards" in our site navigation, from the full site.

*How do I donate points?*
From the full site, you click on rewards". Then you click on "donate". The username you would donate to is: Hope 

*Toys For Tots Foundation*
http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx

*Marine Toys for Tots Foundation* (on Facebook)
https://www.facebook.com/toysfortots


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

Posting here so we can monitor the reward points.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Sent in what I had. Thanks Cricket and Robie for making this happen again


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

TxElectrician said:


> Sent in what I had. Thanks Cricket and Robie for making this happen again


Now get busy posting so you can earn some more reward points. :thumbup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Hope said:


> Posting here so we can monitor the reward points.


Yes ma'am 


Cricket said:


> Now get busy posting so you can earn some more reward points.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

You can have mine. 

Where does the money come from? 

Is Hope a person that does the dirty work or is it a TFT moniker?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> You can have mine.
> 
> Where does the money come from?
> 
> Is Hope a person that does the dirty work or is it a TFT moniker?


The money comes from CT, from the values assigned to your points.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TxElectrician said:


> The money comes from CT, from the values assigned to your points.


From advertisers?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> From advertisers?


Well it's not from our monthly subscription fees.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TxElectrician said:


> Well it's not from our monthly subscription fees.


I don't ever see advertisements so I find it hard to believe this site makes that much money to pay people to use it. No other forum sites do that. Guess there's more money in the interwebs than I thought. YouTube won't even pay most of their content providers anymore.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Posting and saving here Boss.:thumbsup:
Will give All before Christmas.:thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just so everyone knows where we are with points at the start of this, less than 24 hours into the drive.

ContractorTalk.com 21,193 points
PaintTalk.com 13,346 points
ElectricianTalk.com 9,659 points
DIYChatroom.com 4,970


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It looks like PaintTalk.com is fixing to catch up with ContractorTalk.com

ContractorTalk.com 21,193 points
PaintTalk.com 17,030
ElectricianTalk.com 9,659 points
DIYChatroom.com 6,242

Let's get this going! :biggrin2:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> I don't ever see advertisements so I find it hard to believe this site makes that much money to pay people to use it. No other forum sites do that. Guess there's more money in the interwebs than I thought. YouTube won't even pay most of their content providers anymore.


Just like any business it's a numbers game. The more we post and the more eyes on forum pages, the more valuable this place is to advertisers. It's a win, win, win. Posters win, advertisers win, and toys for tots wins, bigly!

_________________


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

What's everyone think of giving 100% of our collected funds to the Toys For Tots in Houston this year?

I'm not sure about it myself...just asking.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robie said:


> What's everyone think of giving 100% of our collected funds to the Toys For Tots in Houston this year?
> 
> I'm not sure about it myself...just asking.


Just my 2 cents, but there are a lot of charities focused on Houston right now. My thoughts are that we let Toys For Tots choose where the biggest needs are.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Right now yes, but come December, I'm not sure how many of them will be giving toys away.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Cricket said:


> Just my 2 cents, but there are a lot of charities focused on Houston right now. My thoughts are that we let Toys For Tots choose where the biggest needs are.





Robie said:


> Right now yes, but come December, I'm not sure how many of them will be giving toys away.


That is why I suggest allowing Toys For Tots to choose. If I recall correctly, one of the options when we donate is to have them choose those areas with the most need.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 23,149
PaintTalk.com 17,518
ElectricianTalk.com 12,359
DIYChatroom.com 6,242


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 23,149
PaintTalk.com 18,338
ElectricianTalk.com 13,541
DIYChatroom.com 7,776


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It's time to get serious about this!

ContractorTalk.com 24,558
PaintTalk.com 18,424
DIYChatroom.com 17,842
ElectricianTalk.com 14,199


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*DIYChatroom.com is currently in the lead.*

DIYChatroom.com 34,381
ContractorTalk.com 26,308
ElectricianTalk.com 19,996
PaintTalk.com 18,596


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

What is our donation cutoff date?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

December 5th....


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robie said:


> December 5th....


That is the cut off date for the company to send the money, is that correct? If so, we will end a bit sooner here to leave time for accounting to get it done.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup...same as last year.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

If we are going to beat last years donation, we need to start getting very serious about this. Get busy donating your points, dang it! :thumbsup:

DIYChatroom.com 38,789
ContractorTalk.com 26,308
ElectricianTalk.com 20,340
PaintTalk.com 18,810


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Just gave all.:clap:
Was holding out and posting until I could give at least 2000 pts.

Back to square one. Building points until last day to donate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

just gave my 652 points, Ill try to dump some more at the deadline


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

It's that time of year again isn't it? Thanks for the reminder Cricket.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

DIYChatroom.com 40,881
ContractorTalk.com 30,436
ElectricianTalk.com 26,328
PaintTalk.com 20,044


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I just unloaded 17,444 points. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

just gave 3492 points.....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

16896....


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Cricket said:


> DIYChatroom.com 40,881
> ContractorTalk.com 30,436
> ElectricianTalk.com 26,328
> PaintTalk.com 20,044


Update please.:thumbsup:

Members dropped in some big numbers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Frank Castle said:


> Update please.:thumbsup:
> 
> Members dropped in some big numbers.:thumbsup:



Hope's Avatar

Trade: Marine Toys for Tots
Join Date: Dec 2014
Posts: 27
Rewards Points: 71,704


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Hope's Avatar
> 
> Trade: Marine Toys for Tots
> Join Date: Dec 2014
> ...


Thanks.

But, I wanted to know how we are standing in relation to the other site's points.:thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

griz said:


> just gave 3492 points.....


Welcome back old man. Missed you posting. Hope all is well and the fires missed you.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Bump! What’s the last day to donate?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Bump! What’s the* last day to donate*?



Asked and answered earlier in the thread...



Frank Castle said:


> What is our *donation cutoff date*?




Robie said:


> *December 5th*....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

KAP said:


> Asked and answered earlier in the thread...
> 
> ​


Excuuuuuuse me! 

But it did work… Being the lazy a$$ that I am, I didn’t have to read through 4 pages. Thanks Kap! Whata guy!


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Frank Castle said:


> What is our donation cutoff date?





Robie said:


> December 5th....





Cricket said:


> That is the cut off date for the company to send the money, is that correct? If so, *we will end a bit sooner here to leave time for accounting to get it done*.





KAP said:


> Asked and answered earlier in the thread...
> 
> ​


I think the bold quote is the important part.
So Cricket, when are *you* drawing the line?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Excuuuuuuse me!
> 
> But it did work… Being the lazy a$$ that I am, I didn’t have to read through 4 pages. Thanks Kap! Whata guy!


As you can see by the above post, you give me too much credit... I just remembered reading December something so I searched the thread for December...

Frank Castle highlighted an important distinction above though... so I guess the answer is still somewhere out there... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll donate mine as Soon as I can remember my password to login on my PC to donate

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

here...take them:santa:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Donated


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> here...take them:santa:




You don't have to throw them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I only had a few but the kids can have 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Cricket can you take mine for me? I'll donate all I have

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

SectorSecurity said:


> Cricket can you take mine for me? I'll donate all I have
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


“If you would like to donate your reward points to Hope for the Marine Toys For Tots program, simply click on the Rewards tab in the navigation bar at the top of the site and then select the "donate" link. For the username, enter: Hope”


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

He has the same problem I am having.
Forgot password and seems no one is answering at headquarters to straighten it out.
I also have some points I would give, but I have no access.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Cricket’s on vacation. She left us in charge. I know, it freaks me out too. :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Cricket’s on vacation. She left us in charge. I know, it freaks me out too. :laughing:


The inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Big Johnson said:


> The inmates are running the asylum.


I was just biting my tongue with the Nurse Ratched reference... :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Keep posting for the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Cricket’s on vacation. She left us in charge. I know, it freaks me out too. :laughing:


Just remember.... She's coming back.:whistling


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I'll donate mine as Soon as I can remember my password to login on my PC to donate





mrdavid567 said:


> He has the same problem I am having.
> Forgot password and seems no one is answering at headquarters to straighten it out.
> I also have some points I would give, but I have no access.


You should be able to find your password by firing up the Browser you use and looking on the Settings page somewhere. Each Browser is slightly different, but look for a Security or Privacy link on the Settings page and there should be a place for passwords by site.


Leo G said:


> Just remember.... She's coming back.:whistling


Will there be anything to come back to worth keeping???

:jester:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> Will there be anything to come back to worth keeping???
> 
> :jester:


Not with us in charge. Nuclear waste :laughing:


----------

